# A Sad Goodbye



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

To my gorgeous cat who was found dead today by a neighbour.

RIP Sparkie and thank you for the magical 12 years we spent together.


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

R.I.P furry friend


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That is so sad 
RIP Sparkie your family will miss you


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

awwww, thats so sad.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

He was found curled up under a neighbours tree looking peaceful. He had died in his sleep.


----------

